# 30 Day Event Monitors



## almag69 (Feb 7, 2018)

I am not able find documentation anywhere on this, but does anyone know if the correct coding for a 30 Day Event Monitor be the day of hook up/initiated or the day it is read? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kbast@cmcvtx.org (Mar 14, 2018)

almag69 said:


> I am not able find documentation anywhere on this, but does anyone know if the correct coding for a 30 Day Event Monitor be the day of hook up/initiated or the day it is read? Any help would be appreciated.





I would really like to know the answer to this as well.  Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## lorie.peters (May 4, 2018)

We bill with the date the doctor read and signed the report


----------



## Ape (May 8, 2018)

You would use the date the device was hooked up to the patient. Think about just like when you read en EKG/ECG or echocardiogram from an outside office or hospital, you bill the day the test was performed to bill carriers, same thing, hope this helps.


----------

